# Suche neuen CPU Kühler für Ryzen 5 5600X



## houly (19. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen neuen PC gekauft und auf Empfehlung von Freunden dazu die Kraken M22, was für mich aber ein totaler Fehlkauf war. Nach einem Jahr rattert die Pumpe und auch der Support von NZXT konnte nix machen und bietet mir ein Austausch an zur Kraken 120. Leider bin ich nicht mehr überzeugt von den AiO WaKü's und möchte wieder ein normalen CPU Kühler. Ich spiele außer mal WoW Classic, gar nix auf dem PC und nehme Ihn nur für Office und Surfen.

Mein System:
CPU: Ryzen 5 5600X
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 gedämmt
GraKa: MSI GeForce GT 710
Board: MSI B450 Gaming Plus MAX
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX LP 16GB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-36

Meine erste Idee wäre der be quiet! Dark Rock 4. Was würde sich für den Ryzen 5 5600X anbieten bzw. wäre vollkommen ausreichend für meine Anwendungen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juli 2022)

Moin und willkommen im Forum! 

Der Dark Rock 4 würde sich natürlich anbieten, wäre aber auch ziemlicher overkill.
Die 60€ muss man nicht ausgeben, um den 5600X zu kühlen.

Für 30€ bis 40€ bekommst du schon sehr gute bis _sehrsehr_ gute Kühllösungen 






						Produktvergleich Arctic Freezer A35 CO, be quiet! Pure Rock 2 Silver, Alpenföhn Brocken 3, Thermalright Macho Direct, Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced Geizhals Deutschland
					

Produktvergleich für Arctic Freezer A35 CO (ACFRE00113A), be quiet! Pure Rock 2 Silver (BK006), Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (84000000140), Thermalright Macho Direct, Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced (84000000148)




					geizhals.de


----------



## Shinna (19. Juli 2022)

houly schrieb:


> Dark Rock 4. Was würde sich für den Ryzen 5 5600X anbieten bzw. wäre vollkommen ausreichend für meine Anwendungen?


Auf meinem 5600x im 2t Rechner sitzt ein PureRock2 und der kühlt die CPU völlig ausreichend und leise. Selbst Prime95 mit Small FFTs(was so ziemlich die größtmögliche CPU Last darstellt) kühlt der locker weg und hält die CPU dabei noch deutlich unter 90°C. Hier ein Screenshot wo ich den "kleinen" auf knapp unter 120w geprügelt habe.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Freezer35 würde ich abraten. Der Lüfter ist fester Bestandteil der "Plastikshroud" und kann nicht einfach so im Fall des Falles gewechselt werden.

Solltest Du mehr Geld ausgeben wollen um den Cooler ggf. in der Zukunft auch bei einer stärkeren CPU weiterverwenden zu können, würde ich dir den Scythe Fuma2 ans Herz legen. Der hat die Kühlleistung eines Noctua NH-D15 und ist dabei auch sehr leise. Kostet aber nur knapp die Hälfte vom Noctua.








						Scythe Fuma 2 Rev. B ab € 58,83 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Scythe Fuma 2 Rev. B ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter (BxHxT): 137x155x129mm • Lüfter: 1x 120x120x26mm, 300-1500r… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## houly (19. Juli 2022)

Danke für die Infos. Man muss bedenken, der PC steht in einem kleinen Zimmer in einer Dachgeschoss Wohnung und auch heute wird es wieder sehr warm 

So sieht es aktuell mit dem boxed Kühler von AMD aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter aus dem GH Vergleich hab ich teilweise mir auch schon angeschaut. Den PureRock2 hatte ich auf Arbeit schonmal verbaut. Die sind wirklich leise. Das einzigste was mir nicht so gefallen hat ist den Lüfter zu befestigen an dem Kühlkörper. Ich würde es aber dennoch mit einem be quit Kühler probieren und hab mich jetzt doch für den Dark Rock 4 entschieden. Den gibt es für 49 Euro bei MF im MindStar Deal mit kostenlosen Versand


----------



## Shinna (19. Juli 2022)

houly schrieb:


> Den gibt es für 49 Euro bei MF im MindStar Deal mit kostenlosen Versand


Bei dem Preis würde ich auch zugreifen. Das ist sehr fair.


----------



## psalm64 (19. Juli 2022)

@houly
Aber austauschen würde ich trotzdem und sie dann verkaufen/verschenken.


----------



## Balanarius (19. Juli 2022)

Der Dark Rock 4 ist sicher overdone für den 5600X aber für den Preis kann man nix sagen. Mehr Kühlung ist ja nie ein Nachteil.

Der DR4 kühlt im zweiten PC übrigens bei uns einen 12900K mit guter Wärmeleitpaste kommt das Ding in Prime mit max Last nicht mal in die Drosselung. Also es ist ein sehr guter Kühler, den ich "wärmstens" bzw. kühlstens empfehlen kann ^^

Einziger Nachteil... du verlierst einen RAM-Slot... (i.d.R.)


----------



## Shinna (19. Juli 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> @houly
> Aber austauschen würde ich trotzdem und sie dann verkaufen/verschenken.


Häh? Der TE hat doch einen DR4 bestellt und wird damit den aktuell genutzten Boxed Cooler ersetzen?


----------



## houly (19. Juli 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Häh? Der TE hat doch einen DR4 bestellt und wird damit den aktuell genutzten Boxed Cooler ersetzen?


Nein, vorher war eine Kraken AiO Wasserkühlung drin wie oben beschrieben  Die werd ich aber noch tauschen und die neue als Ersatz oder für nen anderen Rechner nehmen.


----------



## Shinna (19. Juli 2022)

Bei über 30°C wird mein altes Hirn träge...


----------



## jostfun (19. Juli 2022)

Moinsen,

hab mir vor etwas mehr als nem Jahr auch den 5600X gegönnt und bin mit dem beigelegtem Kühler soweit zufrieden. Vllt den erstmal versuchen, es sei denn du hast WOF gekauft...


----------



## Shinna (19. Juli 2022)

jostfun schrieb:


> und bin mit dem beigelegtem Kühler soweit zufrieden. Vllt den erstmal versuchen,





> So sieht es aktuell mit dem boxed Kühler von AMD aus.


Ich denke Du hast wie ich Probleme mit der Hitze.


----------



## blank2007 (19. Juli 2022)

Hallo,
habe die selbe CPU und den bequiet! Pure Rock 2.
Wie andere schon schrieben reicht der wirklich locker aus. (Ausreichend und leise).


----------



## jostfun (20. Juli 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Ich denke Du hast wie ich Probleme mit der Hitze.


naja, ICH schon, mein PC nicht


----------



## houly (20. Juli 2022)

Also der boxed Kühler hat die Hitze gestern problemlos weggesteckt. Bin überrascht


----------



## Shinna (20. Juli 2022)

houly schrieb:


> Also der boxed Kühler hat die Hitze gestern problemlos weggesteckt. Bin überrascht


Der ist auch nicht schlecht. Wird von Cooler Master für AMD produziert. Und wenn man den kleinen 6 Kerner nicht so prügelt wie ich es gemacht hatte ist der auch ausreichend. Ein Vorteil ist das es ein Blower ist und die VRM daher noch etwas aktiv mit kühlt. Was gerade bei Boards mit nicht ganz so guten oder gar ohne Passivkühlkörpern auf der VRM sich bemerkbar macht..


----------



## houly (20. Juli 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Der ist auch nicht schlecht. Wird von Cooler Master für AMD produziert. Und wenn man den kleinen 6 Kerner nicht so prügelt wie ich es gemacht hatte ist der auch ausreichend. Ein Vorteil ist das es ein Blower ist und die VRM daher noch etwas aktiv mit kühlt. Was gerade bei Boards mit nicht ganz so guten oder gar ohne Passivkühlkörpern auf der VRM sich bemerkbar macht..


Okay. Hab ich mir fast schon gedacht 

Der DR4 ist schon da. Ging ja fix mit der Lieferung. Da ist zwar WPL dabei, aber nicht voraufgetragen. Dann doch lieber die Arctic MX-4 nehmen oder?


----------



## Shinna (20. Juli 2022)

houly schrieb:


> Der DR4 ist schon da. Ging ja fix mit der Lieferung. Da ist zwar WPL dabei, aber nicht voraufgetragen. Dann doch lieber die Arctic MX-4 nehmen oder?


Wenn Du sie eh da hast, ja. Nimmt sich aber bei einem 5600x kaum was bei den Temps.


----------



## psalm64 (20. Juli 2022)

Sehe ich auch wie @Shinna , ich hatte meine alte CPU (1700X, 30W mehr als der 5600X) mit der WLP laufen, die BQ beim Kühler (Pure Rock war das glaube ich) dabei gelegt hatte und ich hatte keine Probleme damit.


----------

